# Feature request: Compressor\Soft Limiter



## khades (Jul 30, 2016)

As stated in topic, i'd really love to have compressor in OBS, because it is kinda strainy to use vsthost\virtualcable all the time to use one compressor and mess with audio syncronisation after


----------



## achmetha (Aug 8, 2016)

this would be a great feature to have. i see they have added some mic processing for an upcoming version, maybe we can cross our fingers someone can implement this as well. +1


----------



## ThoNohT (Aug 8, 2016)

https://github.com/ThoNohT/obs-studio/tree/compressor It's implemented, here.

It's just that Jim prefers an implementation using ffmpeg, rather than self-written code. I never managed to get it to use ffmpeg instead.


----------



## achmetha (Aug 8, 2016)

I have no idea how development works, so forgive me for asking - but - is there a way to compile only the compressor filter ("\obs-studio-compressor\plugins\obs-filters\compressor-filter.c") and drop it into our current installation for use?

Again, I have no idea how any of this works and am just curious.


----------



## Peter Srinivasan (Aug 10, 2016)

@ThoNohT,  your code looks pretty similar to the stock noise gate. What class needs changing to get into Jim's spec?


----------



## ThoNohT (Aug 11, 2016)

I've tested it a bit again. I'm not having the nice results I had when initially creating the compressor plugin, quite a lot of distortion. I'm not really sure what the reason for that is though. I checked the code again and it looks right, when testing it the first time I also had very good results. But it feels like that is another reason to wait for someone to incorporate a tried and tested implementation of ffmpeg: http://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-filters.html#compand. Yet, my knowledge of c/c++ did not go far enough to get that working.


----------

